# natural gas-powered generator inside home?



## ilyaz (Jul 29, 2010)

After the latest storms we started thinking about getting a power generator. One question I have is this: are there generators that are natural gas powered and that would be safe to install inside the house -- e.g. in the utility room -- and connected to the same gas line that feeds our water heater? How much space would I need for a unit like that? Thanks!


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 29, 2010)

I would think a generator would fall under the same codes as a furnace. Some localities would probably not let you run an engine in anything but an enclosed. separate room. The real problem is going to be the exhaust gases. Since they won't be at low temperatures like a high efficiency furnace, you wouldn't be able to vent thru the wall and therefore need a chimney.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 29, 2010)

CO is generated by incomplete combustion.  

Possibly with venting you could do this.  
I'd wonder about noise transmission, through the air and through the house framework.

I recommend 3 CO detectors in any case, and get the sensitive kind.  3 gives you 1 chance in 1 million of not detecting CO, at least on your purchase date.  Dunno' how this reliability degrades over the life of the detectors.


----------



## triple D (Jul 30, 2010)

Just have to know why inside, I'll check codes but I'm pretty sure this one might be a no go. To many factors at hand. Is there no room outside? How big do you need it?


----------



## JoeD (Aug 3, 2010)

Aside from the exhaust gas issues there is a very big issue with heat. You would need some very huge ventilation fans and louvres to keep the heat down in the room.

Put it outside where it belongs.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 4, 2013)

ilyaz said:


> After the latest storms we started thinking about getting a power generator. One question I have is this: are there generators that are natural gas powered and that would be safe to install inside the house -- e.g. in the utility room -- and connected to the same gas line that feeds our water heater? How much space would I need for a unit like that? Thanks!



Yes; they do make natural & LP gas powered generators.
No you can not install them inside a house.
Additionally, they are not very quiet.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.smps.us/home-generators.html


----------



## JoeD (Apr 5, 2013)

This post is three years old and was revived by a spammer who's post has been deleted.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 5, 2013)

Visiters do read these old posts, so I don't think the information is a waist


----------

